# Question on Nyererei Aggression



## Emo_Entangler (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi,

I have 3 nyerereis (1m/2f) in a 49 gallon corner tank with 3 other haps. The male nyererei is constantly harassing the females, almost to the point of attacking one in particular. I know this is how they behave, but this tank dynamic is a bit too much for my liking.

My question is whether adding 1 or 2 more female nyerereis will help reduce the aggression, or will this always be an issue. Any other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Adding more females will help, but nyererei in a corner tank will always be an issue. I'd keep them in 48x12 or larger, and I like them best as a species tank.


----------

